# Opera Duets



## LittleSoubrette (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi everyone! Here's what's up:

My friend and I are planning on giving an elective recital at our college sometime in the spring. We're pretty good in terms of our solo repertoire for it, and we're also planning on doing a musical theatre duet, also well taken of. However, as the title of this thread suggests, we're kind of stuck trying to find an opera duet to do. We do have some options so far, as listed below:

Via resti servita ~ The Marriage of Figaro
Flower Duet ~ Lamke
Prendero quel brunettino ~ Cosi fan tutte
Evening Prayer ~ Hansel und Gretel
Dance Duet ~ Hansel und Gretel

We would like to have some others, though, just in case any of those don't work out. Here are some requirements we'd like for the duet:

*It should be from an opera, or a classical style duet. Nothing from a musical (like I said, we're good with that!)
*In terms of range(s), we'd like it to be both sopranos, preferably ones with lighter tessituras. However, if there's a good duet you know out there with a mezzo part that's not super low, please suggest it!
*We really want to play up the performance aspect for our recital, so the crazier or funnier the duet is, the better! If there's a lot of acting involved, please share!!!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

The "cats duet", maybe? (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duetto_buffo_di_due_gatti)


----------

